# Sudden death?!



## kmarkovich (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi,

I have an 8 year old Sulcata I rescued last summer. Vet said he had mild MBD but otherwise was healthy. Today, I found him deceased. This week he's been active in his pen and soaking. He's inside for the winter (I live in Wisconsin) and has all the proper lights and heat. He also has free choice mixed grass hay. He's not eating as much as he did in the summer, but was still acting normally until he passed. 

What happened? My vet can't think of any solid reason, either (she is an exotics vet).


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh wow...that's a beautiful tortoise. I'm so sorry this happened. I wish I could offer you an explanation. Did you think about having a necropsy done?


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh.....So Sorry to hear that. How sad! ! ! 

Hope someone can have better estimate what happened. So sorry for your lose.


----------



## taza (Mar 27, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the TFO from AZ . Sorry for your lose .


----------



## izel_ (Mar 27, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 27, 2014)

Sorry for your loss . But don't give up there's more out there that need you .


----------



## LolaMyLove (Mar 27, 2014)

That's very sad, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Natalie Jean (Mar 27, 2014)

Not pleasant at all. So sorry to hear that x


----------



## sissyofone (Mar 27, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear. I pray you find out what hsppened.


----------



## kmarkovich (Mar 27, 2014)

I didn't have a necropsy done. The vet isn't sure what caused it either. 

Has anyone ever experienced sudden death? I've seen animals with MBD so bad they can barely move and they live like that for a long time..

I'm just really sad


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Sadly, I have had experiences with sudden death. I had a lovely male Russian tortoise that was eating and healthy in the morning and dead in his box that night. I still have no idea what happened to him, although the vet suspected he choked on a small rock. I also had a rescued Texas tortoise who passed a large stone. I took him to the vet the same day and had him x-rayed. There didn't appear to be any more stones, so I went home thinking all would be fine, but the next day he was found dead. I suspect the stone may have caused damage that wasn't seen on the x-ray. I think it's especially hard with a rescue because of how he may have been greatly neglected by the past owner. For example, I keep my tortoises well hydrated, so a stone would be quite unlikely. But this guy was kept in a very dry environment for many years before he came to me. The previous caretaker thought he didn't need water - that he would get it from his food. The stone probably formed long before he came to me. Anyway, what I'm trying to say is that it probably had nothing to do with you and how you were caring for him. Again - I'm very sorry.


----------



## cyan (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: RE: Sudden death?!*



kmarkovich said:


> I didn't have a necropsy done. The vet isn't sure what caused it either.
> 
> Has anyone ever experienced sudden death? I've seen animals with MBD so bad they can barely move and they live like that for a long time..
> 
> I'm just really sad



So sorry for your loss. Here is a thread I did when I had a pancake die suddenly. I had a necropsy performed that gave me an answer. Hopefully this will help you know that not all illnesses can be detected nor prevented. 
I will warn you there are graphic photos in this thread. 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-66251.html
Again, I'm so sorry. 
Cyndi


----------



## Peyalice (Mar 28, 2014)

So sorry to hear that. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## littleginsu (Mar 28, 2014)

So sorry for you loss, he was simply gorgeous.


----------



## Whitneyrae (Mar 28, 2014)

He's in tortoise heaven now, you sound like you took great care of him, (hugs)


----------



## RGB (Mar 28, 2014)

I had a hermann that appeared perfectly healthy and died at its food dish, eating as much as normal. It was as active as always and showed no signs of illness. I performed an autopsy and was absolutely shocked at how "Sick " he was!! He was completely filled with infection that basically obliterated the liver and both lungs as well as involving almost every organ. Under a microscope, numerous "acid fast bacilli" were seen associated with extensive inflammation. It was hard to find normal lung and liver. In humans, this kind of infection is almost only seen in people who are immunocompromised. I was shocked!! And I really only did the autopsy to make sure he didn't choke on a piece of cuttlebone or something silly that I could prevent in the future.

Summary: A healthy appearing tortoise can be terribly sick !! 

Sorry to hear about your loss...


----------

